# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Konkursi: "DISKU I ARTE I KENGES SHQIPTARE NE VITE"

## Agim Doçi

TË DASHUR DASHAMIRËS TË KËNGËS!
Unë që po ju shkruaj jam bashkëautor i më shumë se 1460 këngëve, të cilat janë në ARKIVIN e Radio Tiranës, Radio Kuksit, Radio Korçës dhe sëfundi në Radio TOP-ALBANIA e qindra radio private! Janë më shumë se 760 tekste këngësh të shkruara nga unë që ndodhen në ARKIVIN e Televizionit Shtetror Tiranë dhe më shumë se 103 këgnë në ARKIVIN e RTK-së! Unë quhem Agim Doçi!
Po futem në këtë temë me kënaqësi të veçantë duke dhënë edhe unë mendimin tim, si një nga puntorët më të palodhur të këngës shqiptare!
Kënga shqiptare ndahet:
POPULLORE E MIRËFILLTË: Numër 1 është Kënga e Celo Mezanit, pastaj rreshtohen me radhë në 10 vendet e para si më poshtë:
1. Pse më tradhtove Ije? - (kënduar nga File Gjeloshi shkodrane)
2. Jelekun kadife - (kënduar nga Zeliha Sina elbasani)
3. A kanë ujë ato burime? - grupi i Përmetit
4. Zura një bilbil me vesë! - grupi i Përmetit
5. Ti më je si një sorkadhe - Vaçe Zela, Kleopatara Skarço vlonjate
6. Lule lule maca maca - arbëreshe
7. Më ka shkue mendja me u fejue! - Ibrahim Tukiqi shkodrane
8. Vetë më ke thanë! - dibrane (Manjola Nallbani)
9. Nuri i bukurisë - sHQIPNI E mESME, M. Halili dhe P.Simaku
10. Syni yt si magnet - shkodrane B. Qamili
11. Potpuri kruetane - Moj Zoge!

Kanga QYTETARE:
Numër 1 asht Potpuria Vlonjate!
Numër 2 asht Potpuria Tironce
Numër 3 Potpuria Dibrane
DHE MBI TË GJITHA DY KANGËT "LULE BORË" dhe kanga "25 GËRSHETAT" -kënduar nga e madhja Eli Fara!

KANGA E MUZIKËS SË LEHTË:

1. Gjethet e dafinës - V.Zela e G. Cako
2. E duam lumturinë- P. Simaku e 14 voglushë
3. Natë gusht-natë prush - P. Simaku muzika S. Tili
4. E dija se do të vish(Alo,Alo) - L. Zhegu
5. Valsi i Lumturisë - V. Zela dhe Avni Mula
6. Djaloshi dhe shiu - Besnik Taraneshi dhe V. Zela
7. Lemza                 - Rita Vako dhe Vaçe Zela
8. Shqipëria nëna ime - Gaqo Cako me muzikë të Feim Ibrahimit
9. Fal                  - Lejdina Celo me muzikë të L. Zhegut
10. Një çift i zëmëruar - P. Simaku
11. Fustani i bardhë - Anita Take
12. Zogu dhe dëbora - Anita Bitri
13. Jon                       - Ardit Gjebrea
14. Nata                     - Aurelä Gaçe
14. Horoskopi             - Irma Libohova
15. Unë dhe ti!           - Pirro Cako dhe Rovena Dilo
16. Në park u ndamë..- Eranda Libohova
etj.etj.

A BËJMË NJË KONKURS SEJCILI TË RRESHTOJË 10 KËNGËT MË TË BUKURA SIPAS TIJ DHE MUNDËSISHT DHE AUTORËT!!!
Autorët janë:
1. Poeti
2. Kompozitori
3. Orkestruesi (aranzhmani)
KY KONKURS DO BËHET TEPËR TËRHEQËS SEPSE UNË I KAM TË ARKIVUARA TË GJITHA KËNGËT DHE AUTORËT RESPEKTIVË TË 40 FESTIVALE TË MUZIKËS SË LEHTË!
Prandaj bëjmë një JURI TË FORUMIT me anëtarë SI MË POSHTË:
JURIA FORUMIT:
1. KRYETARE : DIKEAFAJTORE
2. zV. kryetar : Deti Bajri
3. SEKRETAR : EDISPACE
4. ANËTAR: Agim Doçi
5. ANËTAR: Lotishpirtit
6. ANËTAR: SOKOLI
7. ÄNËTAR: SHANON
8. ANËTAR: SHIGJETA
9. ANËTAR: Dita
10. ANËTAR: Mace-blue
11. ANËTAR: ORION DURRAHU -PRESIDENT JURIE!
Sejcili prej anëtarëve të forumit dërgon haptazi 10 këngët më të bukura sipas tij, pastaj nga ky REFERENDUM do të seleksionohen 10 këngët e ARTA!
atij që i ka gjetur të 10 këngët para se të mbyllet referendumi do ti dhurohet DISKU I ARTË në adresën personale!
DISKUN E ARTË E MARR PËRSIPËR TA PRODHOJ UNË SI DHURATË PËR FITUESIN dhe ky disk nepërmjet ORIONDURRAHUT DHE EDISPAECY do të futet i inçizuar në forum!
Mos harroni dërgoni 10 këngët më të bukura (SIPAS dëshirës së sejcilit) por me emrat e autorëve përbri! Nuk ka gjë se dikush na poston në forum duke kopjuar dikë tjetër!
SI THONI SHEFA TË FORUMIT A TA HAPIM KËTË REFERENDUM?
Me respekt Agimi

----------


## Orion_DYRRAHU

Z. Agim, jam teper entuziast per kete propozim. Jam i sigurt se do te jete nje eksperience mjaft e bukur, dhe , nqs gjithcka shkon sipas parashikimeve, do te realizojme dicka vertet me vlere. Tema e hapur nga ju do te marre perparesine me totale, ketu tek forumi i muzikes. 
Kisha dhe nje propozim ama: pse nuk e bejme 3 disqe te arta, ate te kenges popullore, qytetare, dhe te lehte. 
Pres pergjigjjen tuaj, dhe ndonje propozim me konkret edhe nga ana e anetareve te tjere te forumit. Gjithashu ftoj gjithsecilin te votoje, duke sjelle ne forum titujt e kengeve me te bukura shqiptare. 
Jurise, suksese dhe pune te mbare!

----------


## Enkela B.

hello
Kanga QYTETARE:
Numër 1 asht Potpuria Vlonjate!
Numër 2 asht Potpuria Tironce
Numër 3 Potpuria Dibrane
DHE MBI TË GJITHA DY KANGËT "LULE BORË" dhe kanga "25 GËRSHETAT" -kënduar nga e madhja Eli Fara!
agim e ke ngaterruar sepse tek vendi 1 eshte kenga shkodrane  :shkelje syri: 
respect

----------


## bayern

1)LARG URREJTJES
2)E URREJ SHIUN
3)SIMFONIA IME

----------


## Orkide

Shume ide interesante....suksese

----------


## ChuChu

> _Postuar më parë nga Orion_DYRRAHU_ 
> *Z. Agim, jam teper entuziast per kete propozim. Jam i sigurt se do te jete nje eksperience mjaft e bukur, dhe , nqs gjithcka shkon sipas parashikimeve, do te realizojme dicka vertet me vlere. Tema e hapur nga ju do te marre perparesine me totale, ketu tek forumi i muzikes. 
> Kisha dhe nje propozim ama: pse nuk e bejme 3 disqe te arta, ate te kenges popullore, qytetare, dhe te lehte. 
> Pres pergjigjjen tuaj, dhe ndonje propozim me konkret edhe nga ana e anetareve te tjere te forumit. Gjithashu ftoj gjithsecilin te votoje, duke sjelle ne forum titujt e kengeve me te bukura shqiptare. 
> Jurise, suksese dhe pune te mbare!*




C'te mos jesh entuziast ti Orion, Agimi te paska bere President Jurie  :perqeshje:  Te isha dhe une ne ate pozite pa te me shihje si i beja lajka Gimit, lol. 
Po mire mo Agim, ne fillim duhet te hedhim ne vote se kush eshte i denje per te qene ne juri, e pastaj te kalojme ne vleresimin e kengeve. Kush ta jep ty kete autoritet njehere te japesh veton per jurine  :buzeqeshje: 
Kenget labe e permetare jane me te bukurat!!!!! Ato tironcet e shkodranet s'i marr vesh mo jahu  :buzeqeshje: 

Nejse, kot llomotit une se dhe pa votuar une kam me i marre disqet. Pune te mbare 'jurise' 
 :perqeshje:

----------


## shigjeta

Kuqalashja ti vetem shpreh deshiren se Agimi besoj e ka listen e hapur per jurin  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## alvi

1)  Degjo Argjiro shqiponja (Grupi polifonik i Tepelenes)
2) Ne ara, fabrika, kantiere (Teatri i Operas dhe Baletit)
3) Nje djep ne barrikada (Marina Grabovari meqe e kendonte me kembe te hapura)

----------


## alvi

Cmimin special te jurise une do ja jepja, drumroll.......

Romina (Goni i Zekes)

----------


## Fiori

Nostalgji kam per shume kenge, sic kam nostalgji per Shqiperine. Por kur vjen puna tek vleresimi per kengetaret dhe per ata qe kane drejtuar artin atje...pfff kohe e humbur, ja kalon edhe politikes, pune karieristesh, si kudo. 

Pse me vota dhe me kryesi ?!  Nuk mund te behet thjesht si nje ankete ku secili te jap mendimin e tij pa u dashur vleresimin nga lart dhe vendim nga poshte?!

p.s. Jam kurioze te ajo kenga qe kendon P.Simaku me femijet. I nipi i E. Hoxhes ishte ai qe godet kengetarja pa dashur me bryl ?! (kjo eshte vetem me te degjuar)

----------


## Orion_DYRRAHU

Atehere, me te bukurat kenge te lehta shqiptare te te gjitha koherave, per mua jane:

1) Gjethja e Dafines... (Gaqo Çako)
2) O moj e bukur Arberi... (Vaçe Zela)
3) Baballaret... (Ema Qazimi)
4) Per Ty Atdhe... (Mentor Xhemali)
5) Ne duart e Nenes... (Bashkim Alibali)
6) Çel si gonxhe Dashuria... (Gezim Çela, Nertila Koka)
7) Kenge per Çerçiz Topullin... (Ema Qazimi)
8) Bashkemoshataret... (Parashqevi Simaku)
9) Ne Shtepine Tone... (Vaçe Zela)
10) Te lulezoje ndonje Pranevere... (Kozma Dushi)

----------


## Agim Doçi

Fiori
Ai voglushi është nipi i poeteshës Nr. 1 të këngës Zhuljana Jorganxhi dhe është dhe nip i një dëshmori prej Korçe (Qirinxhi). Për sa kohë që unë isha autori i vargjeve të asaj kënge që u bë Hymn (falë P. Simakut,  14 fëmijve dhe muzikës Pirro çakos) të jesh e bindur se nipi i Enver Hoxhës nuk rreshtohej me at grup fëmijësh! Kjo jo se unë do të kundërshtoja, por nipat e Enver Hoxhës (i cili ndër kohë kishte vdekur) nuk i "pirdhte më" batalioni i servilave të televizionit që kishin  nipat e shokut Ramiz nëplan të parë!
Qafime Fiori!
Edhe diçka unë bëra një propozim, dhe as që kam të drejtë të marr vendim, se jam anëtar si edhe ju! jam dakord me mendimin tënd që sejcili le të dërgojë këngët më të bukura që i pëlqejnë dhe pastaj VENDIMIN le ta marrë OSBE-ja LOL,LOL,LOL!!!!!!

----------


## Brari

Agim rrofsh.. Ti je thesar per ne.


Kenga me Vargjet e juaja "femijet e gjithe Botes" eshte aktuale dhe sot.

me ka pelqyer dikur..nji kenge e Ema Qazimit..Jeta eshte si femija..jepi doren qe te ngresh..etj..

Me pelqejne kenget popullore Shkodrane dhe ato te grupit LIRA korce.

Po me pelqen dhe ky djali ri Ardian Trebicka me keto kenget melankonike tip Tango e vals..

Dikush ketu hapi temen..Pse nuk marrim pjese ne EUROVIZION ne Shqiptaret..
Edhe une jam kurioz te di pse..

Thxx AGIM.

----------


## dimegeni

Agim,po ti e paske shkruajtur Nate gusht-nate prush,ajo eshte kenga me e bukur shqiptare per mendimin tim,te riprodhohet nga ndonje studio e famshme kam pershtypjen se do jete nje Hit i madh.Komplimentat e mia.Mbaj mend si i transformuam pak vargjet:
Nate gusht-nate prush
po s'me pranove do ta fus me grusht 

per mua  kenget me te mira jane:
1.nate gusht-nate prush
2.nuk esht loder dashuria-I.Libohova,muzika-se di.

te tjerat kur te me kujtohen.Agim,si thua ma ben nje CD me 10 kenget me te mira(kur te hedh dhe 8 te tjerat)te lutem?



p.s. e ndryshova se ky Krispi qeka i keq fare me ter mend hahaa,po me ben te mendohem mire tani Krispo.

----------


## macia_blu

po pastaj?....
gim, une dua diskun !
bej c'te duash e le te behet c'te behet, une dua diskun.
ore, po une duhet te jeme ne ndonje studio duke i degjuar qe te kem mundesine te zgjedh dhjete  me te mirat(per mua)
dhe per mua dhjete jane shume pak. se une i dua te gjtha...(ndonese ato labet fare, te betohem  me duhet perkushtim i madh ti marr vesh-vecse kur arrij ti kuptoj fjalet, mrekullohem krejt).
do te kthehem te numeroj dhjete te mijat e dashura...., me prisni, vij shpejt. 
orion, do vdes une sa i mire je  ti ore. Jo kryetar jurie do te pranoja une ty, po kryetar shteti, kryeplak, krytar forumi..... NUk e di  si  te te bind po ama ty te  pranoj ne krye te kreut. Je i mrekullueshem. pls me beso!
...ene macia anetare jurie?, mos zemrakeq, ajo do ti marr discet per vete. ruajeni!

----------


## forever

ka ndonje menyre tte blesh CD me te tilla xhevahire pa shkuar ne Shqiperi? 
rrofshi

----------


## Orion_DYRRAHU

> _Postuar më parë nga macia_blu_ 
> *...orion, do vdes une sa i mire je  ti ore. Jo kryetar jurie do te pranoja une ty, po kryetar shteti, kryeplak, krytar forumi..... NUk e di  si  te te bind po ama ty te  pranoj ne krye te kreut. Je i mrekullueshem. pls me beso!
> ...ene macia anetare jurie?, mos zemrakeq, ajo do ti marr discet per vete. ruajeni!*


(E di qe kjo esht jasht teme, po tashi nganjehere gabojne dhe moderatoret...)
Mace, te puth fort fort fort ke faqja (kshu, alla Agim-çe  :ngerdheshje: ). Ti qe me ke kaq shum xhan mu, un te kam dyfish me shume. Ca do ti te te bej une ty, do zevendespesidente jurie? Apo duhet te pysim Gimin i here? Jam i sigurt qe do ma bente qefin.  

Tashi brenda teme. He pra, rrjeshtoni titujt e kengeve se kshu, pa tituj nuk ka as disqe. 10 tituj kengesh te lehta (festivalesh), 10 tituj kengesh popullore dhe 10 tituj kengesh qytetare. He, se nuk esht shum e veshtire.

----------


## Erdeta. B

Me pelqen ideja, njeri me fantazi ju Z. Agim. Une nuk para jam big fan i muzikes popullore po qe kur kam qene kalama i dija te gjtha tekstet e kengeve me mire se babi (se ai vdes per me kendu!!!)
Ok, do te votoj po jo sot, me jepni pak kohe,se kjo eshte pune serioze!!!
Hajt me shnet!!

----------


## Erdeta. B

OK, koha s'ishte e mjaftueshme po meqenese Orioni qeka me ngut ja ku i keni:

1. Shiu pik pik... (Vace Zela, e ka kenduar dhe nji durrsak kete kengen qe thoshte "pek" dhe jo "pik")
2. Det, o det, i kaltri det... (Luan Zhegu)
3. Enderroj... (Ritfolk)
4. Jeto dhe jeten time po e deshe... (Ardit Gjebrea)
5. Valsi i dahurise.... (kush e kendon kete se gjithmone e ngaterroj?)
6. Qeshu rini... (Morena Reka, Redon Makashi, Bledar Seiko)
7. Kur humba nje dashuri... (Manjola Nallbani)
8. E pafajshme jam... (Aurela Gace)
9. Alo, alo, alo... (Luan Zhegu)
10. Nena... (se mbaj mend mire titullin!!!) (Sherif Merdani)

"Merrini, ja ku ikeni, ishte kohe e keqe dhe vazhdimisht binte shi!!!"
Ok, ok, I know I'm a nerd, po ky forumi eshte kaq i lezetshem.
Hey o Orion, guxon se nuk e ven ndonji nga keto kenget e mia ne top 10 se i shkreti ti.....
 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Orion_DYRRAHU

> _Postuar më parë nga Erdeta. B_ 
> *OK, koha s'ishte e mjaftueshme po meqenese Orioni qeka me ngut ja ku i keni:
> 
> 1. Shiu pik pik... (Vace Zela, e ka kenduar dhe nji durrsak kete kengen qe thoshte "pek" dhe jo "pik")
> ...Ja shiu pik, pik, pik,pik... bjen ne rrug, troket ai pa pushiiiiim,
> dhe ora tik-tak, tik-tak shkon, dhe djali pret me paduriiiiiim.
> Dhe zemra tak, tak, tak, tak... pse filloi te rrahe me kaq nxitiiiiim?
> Mendon djaloshin qe po pret ne shi me ankth e me gezim... 
> 
> ...


Me gjithe mend, shuuume te bukura zgjedhjet Era.  :buzeqeshje:

----------

